# Reseasoning a deBuyer Steel Pan



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

There was an excess of gunk builtup on my two year old pan so I decided to reseason it.

Four applications of Easy Off Oven Cleaner
Cleaned and placed onto an electric burner. Then it was turned on high, enough to ash the remaining stubborn gunk. Part of the pan glowed faint red.
Will season like a wok. Rubbed with either peanut oil or lard and baked for 20 minutes in a 450F oven.
On issue is that some of the Easy Off trickled onto the "lacquer" coated handle and removed it. Will there be an upcoming problem with this accident??

Comments please.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I interpret the lacquered handle as a way to avoid a (slightly) greased handle mostly and the uneven seasoning likely to build on it.

I suspect most cooks would season this on the stovetop and the handle wouldn't heat evenly or properly to season. 

Oil the spot that the lacquer failed on, season it with the rest of the pan in the oven. I'm betting that the laquer will crack and fail from this spot in the future, but how fast, I don't know. And a seasoned handle means a slight sheen of oil on the handle. 

If you have a good exterior venting hood, you can just burn off the gunkies on a stove burner on high. Work's pretty well and is fast. I don't know how the lacquer would hold up to this treatment though. An outdoor grill on high is good for this too if you don't have a good vent. Again, the handle lacquer would probably suffer. 

I'd lean to a longer seasoning session in the oven, an hour is good. Leave it in there afterwards until it cools to touch. I prefer to do this with the time bake feature when I go to bed. The pan cools by morning, and I have no conflicts with using the oven. And I'm not in the hot kitchen for any of it. 

I don't think a seasoned handle is a major issue personally.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Seasoning complete.  With the pan cleaned, it was wiped with a moderate amount of peanut oil and placed into a 450F oven for two hours and allowed to cool.  Then this procedure was repeated once more and the pan and handle look great.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Good to hear. BTW: I season my handles which are raw carbon steel. Otherwise they're prone to rust. They look good.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Try flaxseed oil for seasoning a new pan.  Put it on with a paper towel on a hot pan, wipe off all that you can with another paper towel (s).  Heat at 400 four hours upside down.

Repeat 5-11 times.


----------

